# Searching for beer bottles



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2005)

I did post this in the beer section but I don't know how much traffic that section gets and I know that some of you wine people actually drink beer and may be able to help.


I am looking for which brands of commercial beer come with pry off tops instead of twist tops. I want to use the bottles for wine and when I start making beer. I am going to compile my list and explore the beer horizons. 


And as the old Bartles and Jaymes guys said, "Thank you for your support."


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2005)

Samuel Adams and Corona [Mexican beer-clear bottles]have regular tops for crown caps.
We went to Northern Bottling in Thief River Falls...[I think that was the name of the place]a bit over a year ago, they use to distribute beer...I think....now they do bottled water.....the guy had some old Bush Lite cases out back..he said he had a few...and when he asked us how many we wanted, then he said he'd allow us 10 cases...give him a try..
Also heard that some of the Municipal Liquor Stores still sell bottled beer in recyclable bottles...maybe in MacIntosh...try your local places and ask around at the Liquor stores...very hard to find cases anymore.....
Good Luck!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry PWP, the name of the place is Northwest Beverage [218] 681-1735, doesn't mean he still has any cases left, but give it a try, at $2 per case of 24 it was a great deal. The guys at Falls Liquor Store told us that this was the last place for returnable bottles.
Also Heineken and Guinness [spelling] of the import beers, for crown cap type bottles.
Good Luck in your hunt


----------



## masta (Dec 4, 2005)

Onlybeers worth drinking come in recappable bottles







PWP, I would take this opportunity to try not only different brands but more importantly styles of beers. This time of year many breweries like Samuel Adams put together a sampler pack with 3 or 4 different styles of beer. This is a good way to try different ones without having to buy a six or twelve pack of one beer.


Have fun and enjoy emptying bottles!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks to both of you. Now Scott, don't be a beer snob. I love my Leinie's and they have had to go to the screw top. (Miller made them



) Warning about Carona, they sometimes use screw tops! And yes, I'll be trying many styles of beer as I work towards a nice collection. That's the best part of this endevore!



I'm going to keep a list of beers I have tried and the beers I need to try right in my wallet. As much as I like wine, I LOVE beer!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes,Samuel Adams has a Christmas 12 pack that has a nice assortment for styles.
Have you ever been to Vintner's Cellars in Grand Forks [inside the Kmart mall] They usually have about 150 carboys [give or take]of wine fermenting. They custom ferment for clients, for parties, weddings, restaurants, etc. The client has to pitch the yeast and help bottle, some legal issue. Now they are calling it a Winery and they are selling bottles of wine.
Anyway, they have a wine boutique there and sell some beer and wiemaking supplies and kits, pretty basic stuff. Occasionally we have seen cases of used beer bottles for sale there.
Also, they recycle their 6.5 gallon fermenting buckets for $3. Those are the buckets their grape juice comes in and they use as their primary fermenters.
Just thought I'd pass that info to you, but you probably are a regular there. Awesome place, the smell is so good when you walk through the door.
Have fun on your bottle adventure.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! That is where I got Bert started into making wine! It's a fun place, that's for sure. When they were in their old location they had a cheese cooler too. We copped a couple of good buzzes in that place and had to walk around before we could get into our car legally!


----------

